
Envisioning a Post-Campus America - Lazare
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2012/02/envisioning-a-post-campus-america/253032/
======
tptacek
MIT is set to offer a fully-automated certificate-credentialed coursework
system called MITx. Therefore, 95% of tenured professors will lose their jobs,
universities will cease being research centers, "civil society will have to
substitute for the intense friend networks that are built at college", and
we'll all use dogs to spot the Terminators.

The logic shot through this post is what I would call "Winer-ian".

When I pointed out on Twitter the extent to which funding for professors in
STEM comes from grants, she said "not talking about STEM". Ok then.

------
patio11
This assumes you buy into the notion that college transfers actual
knowledge/skills rather than just functioning as a signaling mechanism. How do
you think employers are going to value Diet MIT degrees? (It totally doesn't
matter to this analysis if Diet MIT is in fact a superior education.)

~~~
tptacek
Well, her hypothesis is, they'll value the real degree more until they realize
that the MIT-lite students have a lower cost basis (they are minus ~200k in
debt) and therefore always cost less.

